# Your First Choice & Why?



## BkBred (Mar 8, 2014)

While we wait for the last of our letters to come in the mail lets talk about which school is your first choice and why! 

I'll start off, my first choice is AFI because of how hands on and collaborative they are. I'm excited for how rigorous and intensive the program is. The small class is nice too. I also like that it doesn't take 3+ years to finish. And idk, after doing all my interviews it just seemed like I clicked with the people from AFI the most. 

K, now your turn!


----------



## Anon33 (Mar 8, 2014)

It is hard to say, each school has their own unique program...curious if anyone would like to weigh in on afi/chapman/lmu/nyu/usc...


----------

